# 2Pcs+1Hub+DSL ins Internet = WIE?!



## toolsnfun (22. August 2003)

Hi!

Ich möchte mit 2 Rechnern, die mit einem Switch verbunden sind, ins Internet; 
Das Switch ist über den Uplink- Anschluss mit dem Dslmodem verbunden und ein Rechner[also der von dem ich das hier schreibe] ist im Internet. 
Ich habe gehört, dass man mit einer "Internet Verbindungsfreigabe" oder so mein Vorhaben realisieren kann.
Allerdings bin ich wohl zu blöd eine derartige Option zu finden. 

Hat wer eine Schritt-für-Schritt - Anleitung für mich?

Auf Hilfe hoffend,
toolsnfun


----------



## Crazydragon (23. August 2003)

hi !

was hast denn für betriebsysteme !?


----------



## toolsnfun (23. August 2003)

Xp - habs aber mittlerweile gelöst über die Seite

http://www.windows-netzwerke.de 

 

Gruß,
Toolsnfun


----------



## Crazydragon (23. August 2003)

achso na denn hatte am anfang auch paar probs mit aber paar mal gemacht und dann klappte es hab vorher nen gateway gemacht 1 compi 2 karten aber jeztz hab ick zum glücj nen switch  !

oki cya

mfg Crazydragon


----------

